# DC in FR and IT



## da1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a DataCenter where we can rent some (FreeBSD) servers in France and Italy. If any of you have any first hand experience, I would appreciate some feedback (ex: which DC, price, support, communication, etc)

Thx


----------

